# Clipping boers



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Should I clip my boer buck for an official usbga sanctioned show? or leave his furry coat on? thanks


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I was told for a breed show that you need to trim them up meaning trim all hairs that stick out away from the coat. Trim around the hooves as it makes them look cleaner.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

You don't neccasarily have to do a full body clip, but I always clean mine up. I clean up under the belly, and generally shave the neck and chest fairly close, (usually a 3/4 in. blade) and then just blend that in with the rest of the body. I also clean up the tail, trim both sides fairly close and take the tip off where it's straight. And then like Alyssa said, trim the hair that hangs down over their hooves. Everybody has their own "style" of clipping, but that's generally what works for me.


----------

